# Runny nose



## doxiemoxie (Dec 6, 2011)

One of my yearling ewes has developed a runny nose.  Clear, thin discharge from both nostrils but no sneezing or coughing, no temp.  Her appetite is still good.  Her eyes look bright and clear.  She is my difficult girl as she also tends have to clumpy poop no matter what we do.

We've just had a really heavy week of winds and the temps dropped below freezing last night.  

I am trying to decide how long to let it go before I jump in with treatment.  Obviously if anything gets worse I'll isolate and treat her, based on what changes.  I'm just not sure what to throw at a persistent runny nose with no other symptoms.  Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

My ewes will get runny noses when temps get lower. It's like when you're outside when it's realllly cold, you'll get a runny nose too.

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Dec 6, 2011)

Like sheep girl said  its probably nothing, but just to be on the safe side i would go ahead and give her about 3 cc's of LA 200 or about 2 cc's of pennacillan


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 7, 2011)

Unless she develops a temp or other symptoms I would not treat it yet and I would never throw a partial antibiotic dose at an animal.  You will do nothing more than kill off the lower end bacteria making room for the stronger ones to grow. Same as when you do a partial course of wormer or underdose medications. You make room for resistant bacteria and parasites.  

IF you decide to treat this, treat it all the way and not just a single dose. 


btw, my goats get runny noses all the time. Wind, dusty hay, cold temps, it's a Tuesday, there can be a million reasons. Also unless SICK many animals can fight off a small cold just like we can and come through it with a stronger immune system.


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am the same.  I never treat unless I know there is a true problem.

runny nose.  Heck I get them alot!   If discharge is clear and the goat in general is happy, seems like a waste of time to treat yet.

only if 'some other symptoms' happen would I investigate further.  Keep an eye is the best medicine at this point.

Sometimes if it continues I use Vet RX.  Kinda like that good clear out for the sinus.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I'm glad you see runny noses too.  I was concerned because none of the other goats/sheep have a runny nose.   I'll check out the Vet Rx.  Meanwhile I'm feeding everyone the end of the season tomatoes to get some extra vit C.


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 7, 2011)

do they like maters?  mine rarely touch veggies?  mine are nuts.  they love corn and stalks tho.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 7, 2011)

I have 3 goats and 2 sheep.  They each have their favorites and hates: celery, carrots, turnip greens, squashes (although they all were done with zucchini by the end of the season )  matoes, apples, oranges, watermelon, etc..  Pretty much they all like olives and olive leaves, peas and peppers.  Everything else is  some scarfing, others spitting stuff out.  (they won't listen to me when I say that if they take it they have to eat it)  One goat does NOT like fresh corn (in pellets is ok).  All of mine fall under the category "weird."


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Be careful feeding the tomatoes...I read somewhere that tomatoes are toxic to sheep...


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Dec 7, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Unless she develops a temp or other symptoms I would not treat it yet and I would never throw a partial antibiotic dose at an animal.  You will do nothing more than kill off the lower end bacteria making room for the stronger ones to grow. Same as when you do a partial course of wormer or underdose medications. You make room for resistant bacteria and parasites.
> 
> IF you decide to treat this, treat it all the way and not just a single dose.
> 
> ...


When you say that my dosage was partial I would like to know how much YOU give them. And here at my farm I raise goats and sheep, and then I buy and re sell goats and sheep. When you have all sorts of goats and sheep coming and going, you treat a runny nose as if it is a cold or shipping cough or whatever. Bc one sick goat can cause many many many sick animals.


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Dec 7, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Unless she develops a temp or other symptoms I would not treat it yet and I would never throw a partial antibiotic dose at an animal.  You will do nothing more than kill off the lower end bacteria making room for the stronger ones to grow. Same as when you do a partial course of wormer or underdose medications. You make room for resistant bacteria and parasites.
> 
> IF you decide to treat this, treat it all the way and not just a single dose.
> 
> ...


When you say that my dosage was partial I would like to know how much YOU give them. And here at my farm I raise goats and sheep, and then I buy and re sell goats and sheep. When you have all sorts of goats and sheep coming and going, you treat a runny nose as if it is a cold or shipping cough or whatever. Bc one sick goat can cause many many many sick animals.

And on the vet Rx I have used and used and used the mess and I think it's a waste of money. You are much better off to go ahead and buy an expensive antibiotic.


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry double post


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure how you can dose a med without knowing the weight of the animal in question.   And I dose LA-200 at 4.5 mL/100 lbs, which is what is listed on the bottle.


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Dec 7, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure how you can dose a med without knowing the weight of the animal in question.   And I dose LA-200 at 4.5 mL/100 lbs, which is what is listed on the bottle.


The OP said it was a yearling ewe which I consider to be older than a lamb and should be anywhere from 80-100 lbs and I never give that much la 200 for 100 lbs


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, a yearling ewe of what breed?  A yearling Babydoll Southdown would be much smaller than a yearling Columbia or Suffolk.  And the proper dose for LA-200 is 1 mL/22 lbs body weight, which works out to 4.5 mL per 100lbs.  If you're dosing less than that you're underdosing.


----------



## Fiberfling (Oct 6, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Well, a yearling ewe of what breed?  A yearling Babydoll Southdown would be much smaller than a yearling Columbia or Suffolk.  And the proper dose for LA-200 is 1 mL/22 lbs body weight, which works out to 4.5 mL per 100lbs.  If you're dosing less than that you're underdosing.


You might PM her and give your instructions to her/him. You are certainly very  informed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2012)

No reason to give an anti-biotic, clear runny nose-common. I woke up with one this morning  JK- Clump poop, how much water is your goat getting, any change in feed, type of hay etc? Do the clumps contain the "berries" and is coming out formed together or is it solid clump?


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 15, 2012)

LA 200 is pretty strong I have read. Only need to give it every 72 hours.
Anyone have trouble with it causing problems at the injection site


----------

